# Udder development question; NEW PICS



## NachoFarm (Mar 21, 2013)

Since we had two rams introduced 7 weeks apart I'm trying to determine if our one ewe who has udder and vulva development could possibly be from the second and not the first ram.  She wouldn't be showing signs like this if she still had 7 weeks (or more) to go, would she?  She's a second timer.


----------



## CritterZone (Mar 21, 2013)

We have several ewes who had pretty impressive udder development and vulva swelling 4+ weeks prior to lambing.  Two of them are maiden two year olds, and one of them has yet to lamb and her udder is the size of a very large cantaloupe.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 22, 2013)

So even if she wasn't due until the third week of May we would see development now?  

The difference is her being due any day or seven weeks from now!  I'm back and forth to the barn six times a day, if she's not due for another month and a half then I would like to calm down.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually see udder development, and on some small vulva changes at 8 weeks. The last 2 weeks the swelling and development are BIG. 
Very seldom have I every had a ewe lamb when she wasn't totally bagged up tight!
I would think that if her udder development is fairly small, she won't lamb for a while yet.
What did she look like before she lambed the first time?
Hope this helps!  :/
Good luck!


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 22, 2013)

It's hard to tell if her udder development is "small" because this is our first year and I have nothing to compare it to.  We only got them last summer after she had already lambed so I have no idea what she looked like last year.  Come to think of it...I know nothing at all!  
She's definitely not "bagged up tight"...it's just bigger...than it was...before.  LOL!  I should just go sleep in the barn.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

After I haul in the grain, and get my animals feed, I will take some pics of my ewes udders at different stages. Maybe it would help for you to compare them to yours, and give you some peace of mind!  
Probably I will get the pics up this evening!


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess it would have helped if I posted pictures at the start eh?  







  back view






  another back view






  view from the top


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

My thoughts on your pics, would be that she would have a week, 2 at the most. When their udders get tight enough that the tits stick straight out and appear to be filled, they usually lamb in the next 24hrs.
Lol, uaually sheep don't have any problems in the lambing department. try to not stress too much.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 22, 2013)

Yay!  We were really hoping that the first ram managed to "help" someone before he left.  Now we can have two bloodlines without two rams.  Fingers crossed...and off to the barn I go...again.


----------



## CritterZone (Mar 23, 2013)

Another thing to look for, that typically occurs about 24 hours prior to lambing, is a hollowing of the flanks right in front of the hip bones.  Even on our unsheared sheep, it is noticeable just prior to birth, and with yours being sheered, it will be more obvious.


----------

